
Russian spy: Sergei Skripal collapsed alongside daughter - farseer
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43297638
======
headlands
The first reports in the Gaurdian - yesterday - indicated the substance was
Fentanyl.

[https://amp.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/05/salisbury-
ho...](https://amp.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/05/salisbury-hospital-
police-fire-crews-attend-major-incident)

Salisbury city centre was in lock down for a while. Pizza restaurant still
closed.

------
onetimemanytime
No forgive and forget, got to admit it's a powerful deterrent. Betray us and
you're dead.

